# NFPA 80 section 5.2.4.2



## Rider Rick (Mar 7, 2018)

Is this code adopted in California?


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

Which edition of NFPA 80??


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

If this is correct appears NFPA 80 

2016 edition is adopted for certain sections of CFC

https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/public/chapter/content/10655/


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

In the hospitals and nursing homes it is supposed to be enforced.





2016:

5.2.4.2 


As a minimum, the provisions of 5.2.3 shall be included in the periodic inspection and testing procedure.


2013


5.2.4.2 


As a minimum, the provisions of 5.2.3 shall be included in the periodic inspection and testing procedure.


2010


*
5.2.3 Functional Testing.


5.2.3.1 *Functional testing of fire door and window assemblies


shall be performed by individuals with knowledge and understanding

of the operating components of the type of door

being subject to testing.



2007


*5.2.3 Functional Testing.

5.2.3.1 *Functional testing of fire door and window assemblies

shall be performed by individuals with knowledge and understanding

of the operating components of the type of door

being subject to testing.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2018)

Check section 703.2 from the CFC

https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/chapter/content/10608/


----------



## RLGA (Mar 8, 2018)

Rider Rick said:


> Is this code adopted in California?


1) It is a standard and not a code, and 2) yes, the 2016 edition is listed as a reference standard in Chapter 35 of the CBC, and it indicates the locations where it is referenced in the CBC.


----------

